# I need a BR02 fix!!!!



## Torquem (Jan 24, 2010)

I am looking to pick up a B&R BR02 chronograph soon so I was hoping you guys could post up some pics!!! Also, would love to hear your thoughts on the watch. It may be a while till I join the club though as I have had a hard time tracking one down! Would love to see some action / wrist shots!


----------



## simoncudd (Dec 22, 2007)

.....hope that helps?!!!!


----------



## katiedaddy (Mar 25, 2009)

Here is wristshot of my old BR02, it fits like a glove and by far the best looking watch I've ever owned.


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

katiedaddy said:


> Here is wristshot of my old BR02, it fits like a glove and by far the best looking watch I've ever owned.


Very nice.


----------



## cigarlvr (Sep 9, 2007)

Go this one a few weeks ago


----------



## SBD (Mar 1, 2008)

I have a PVD Pro-dial blue marker but I never took a picture. It's a great do-anything watch and it fits my metrosexual side.


----------



## thsiao (Jan 8, 2009)

If I ever get an 02 it would definitely be this one or the Phantom version...



cigarlvr said:


> Go this one a few weeks ago


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

Love mine, although its not a chrono.


----------



## Nine (Mar 17, 2009)

Bump, there is seriously not enough forum love for the BR02...


----------



## SBD (Mar 1, 2008)




----------



## Nine (Mar 17, 2009)

I want the one on the left so badly, hopefully will get it soon


----------



## fisherman (Jun 20, 2006)

Dangerous 9 Strap
Great watch
good luck on your hunt


----------



## Nine (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm very close to pulling the trigger, which BR is the heaviest, the non-chronos or the chronos? Also, has anyone opted for the pro dial and regretted it, I'm thinking of going with the arabic dial but but the orange pro-dial looks soo fun. 

Hope to post pictures once I finally get my hands on the beast!


----------



## koda240 (May 17, 2012)

I know this thread is old but if any of you are in the market for a BR02-94 Carbon let me know pronto. I am trying to move mine today so I can get a PAM I have been looking for. FYI, new to this forum, but on others with lots of references.


----------



## Slowturbo (Jun 12, 2008)

My BR02 with a new custom Rob Montana strap that I just got.


----------



## bubbaK (Jul 16, 2012)

Hey guys! I thought I'd "refresh" this topic by asking y'all a few questions. How big/bulky are y'alls BR02? I'm thinking about acquiring a Carbon Pro version, but the thing is that I really have a small wrist. I'm in love with the design though, so I'm really not sure what I should do.


----------



## sstarbuck68 (Mar 20, 2008)

For a large watch, it actually wears small and comfy. Carbon also looks smaller than stainless on your wrist. They are my favorite B&Rs.


----------



## bubbaK (Jul 16, 2012)

Great! Thanks for the reply. I'll go for it. You only live once.


----------



## sstarbuck68 (Mar 20, 2008)

bubbaK said:


> Great! Thanks for the reply. I'll go for it. You only live once.


You won't regret it.



Post up what you went with!

S


----------

